# Lucky find at Petco? You decide.



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, don't flame me for going, I was going in for a non-fish related item. I've got my 7 year old with me who just wants to go look at the fish. I was looking for a tube for my wife's Black Ghost Knife, in talking to the fish lady who was helping in the hamster area, we got to talking about aquatics. So my son tells the fish lady we have 2 10 gallon tanks that we had been breeding Platies and Mollies in as usable fish food for the SA Cichlid tank we have (125 G). She says "so you breed feeder fish?". My response, "Yes". The talk turns to guppies, the last 3 I had turned into about 400 in 3 months. She says I have a deal for you. We walk over to the fish area, she lifts one of the dropdown shades and says " Do you have room for 100 guppies?" "yes, but I don't want to pay $250 for guppies". She grabs one of the breeder boxes they use for bagging fish and says "Let me give you some, we got them as a donation from someone who was overrun with them and didn't know what to do, and we don't sell the fish that we are given, we give them to homes." Ok, I just made a short story long. Needless to say I had to rearrange the 2 29', and 2 10's to make room for about 70 guppies, free feeder fish. I bought 50 mealworms for $2.50, I didn't feel right walking out of the store with 70 free fish and not spending any money...


----------



## ihavetwins2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. Lucky you! Free feeders... you can't beat that! I bet your 7 year old was excited going home with THAT many fish... like hitting the jackpot at Vegas. 

I was at a Petland once and bought a couple of fish (surprised to see that they actually had some nice fish there -- bumble bee platy, purple spotted grudgeon, bamboo shrimp, etc). Anyway, they had lots of nice MT Snails. Nice big ones, at that. The guy was nice enough to give me some (free) when I asked about them. 

Also, had a LFS owner give me (free) my first java moss. It was donated to him by another one of his customers. I bought a few extra things on that trip to "repay" his kindness. 

The next time I bought a plant from him, the threw in a little duckweed for free!! \\/


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, my 2yr old would have had a cow... she does when I bring home crickets for my poison dart frog...

Speaking of cool deals, I just went to my LFS to pick up some T5 bulbs I ordered last week and he had some bolbitis in one tank that someone had given him, about ten sprigs or so, and he gave them to me saying that no one else around here would have ever known what they were or how to keep them alive (save for the guy who gave them to him). I've been looking for this plant to show up for about two years. I don't like to order online since I've had two bad experiences with plant retailers.


----------

